

Ask HN: What calendar app do you use? - nidrog

What’s missing from your current calendar app?
Does anyone else think a good calendar API is missing to build stuff on top of? I’ve been thinking about building a hackable&#x2F;customizable calendar.
======
1986v
I personally utilize the default calendar on iPhone, works perfect for myself
and coworkers.

